# Im looking for a Easy Wordpress template for my Real Estate Photography Business



## moanakula (Feb 7, 2012)

Im looking for a Easy Wordpress template for my Real Estate Photography Business.  I want the home page to have a slide show going on with my work (not Flash).  Also want to be able to give my clients a private password so they can download their photo themselves once I receive payment.  I will usually collect payment by either Paypal or personal check prior to the photoshoot date.  I am not selling any print work so not looking for the monthly feee type Smugmug or Zenfolio format.  I prefer a black background template and want to add some pages like About Us, Pricing, Services etc.... Any suggestions are welcome and as much like to have a free template, I wont mind paying as well for a professional look and feel. I alreay have a company logo made, domain name and also looking for a hosting site.  I used GoDaddy many time is the past and open to options on that as well.  Please add a weblink and the name of the Wordpress Template if possible.  This would make things easier to view.  I appreciate any help and found this site by chance.


----------



## uduxdigi (Feb 8, 2012)

You might be also interested on a portfolio theme? If so, try PhotoTouch theme. Its a combination of portfolio and a gallery in homepage.


----------



## Rephargotohp (Feb 8, 2012)

WordPress Photography Themes by Photocrati


----------



## moanakula (Feb 8, 2012)

uduxdigi said:
			
		

> You might be also interested on a portfolio theme? If so, try PhotoTouch theme. Its a combination of portfolio and a gallery in homepage.



Thanks , Ill look into that today.


----------



## moanakula (Feb 8, 2012)

Rephargotohp said:
			
		

> WordPress Photography Themes by Photocrati



I seen the photocrati templates and some look great. I noticed Wordpress was originally created for blog type sites,  Is there a way to not include the blog with these Wordpress themes?


----------



## HughGuessWho (Feb 8, 2012)

moanakula said:


> Rephargotohp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes. Create PAGES not BLOGS in setup. Actually, you CAN have both if you want.


----------



## moanakula (Feb 8, 2012)

HughGuessWho said:
			
		

> Yes. Create PAGES not BLOGS in setup. Actually, you CAN have both if you want.



Can you also have a secret password or link assigned to paid clients for them to download only their photo files?  I do that in Picassa right now.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Feb 8, 2012)

Yes. You would set each clients own directory and password protect each.


----------



## moanakula (Feb 8, 2012)

HughGuessWho said:
			
		

> Yes. You would set each clients own directory and password protect each.



Thanks Hugh....I think Wordpress has a lot of flexibility and Photocrati looks geared for people like myself the more I read and hear about it.  Do you have a website up and running?


----------



## HughGuessWho (Feb 8, 2012)

I have several sites, but none that are photography related yet.
This may be a theme like you are looking for, has a "client gallery" area.
Photo Workshop
At the top of page, click on Photos > Client Gallery
I hope this helps


----------



## moanakula (Feb 8, 2012)

HughGuessWho said:
			
		

> I have several sites, but none that are photography related yet.
> This may be a theme like you are looking for, has a "client gallery" area.
> Photo Workshop
> At the top of page, click on Photos > Client Gallery
> I hope this helps



Hugh...That one is really close to what I am looking for.  Wonder if you know of others that have private link to clients files?  I was thinking of leaving their files up on their own link to download for only a certain period of time. (maybe 2 weeks or so). Something like what I do with Picassa.   Thanks for sharing this template.   You are really helping me a lot on my search.  I appreciate that very much!


----------



## HughGuessWho (Feb 12, 2012)

Take a look at these two;

http://www.photographyorders.com/
http://www.proofbuddy.com/


----------



## JReichert (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm using 'Chateau' - for a free layout it suits my needs fine, but I certainly look forward to when I can justify a paid site!


----------



## scottwyden (Aug 13, 2012)

I know this thread is outdated by now because of the ever changing WordPress industry, but I created a big list of the best WordPress themes for photographers.  My personal favorite is Photocrati, but not just because I work there   It's actually one of the best there is with the built-in gallery management system and e-commerce functionality


----------



## moanakula (Aug 14, 2012)

scottwyden said:
			
		

> I know this thread is outdated by now because of the ever changing WordPress industry, but I created a big list of the best WordPress themes for photographers.  My personal favorite is Photocrati, but not just because I work there   It's actually one of the best there is with the built-in gallery management system and e-commerce functionality



I ended up going with the Photocrati templates and it's been pretty easy to use and I'm still adding and deleting new plugins all the time.  More themes would be nice.  What's great about Photocrati is that I can view my site in various themes and pick the one that looks the best.


----------

